# A Spindrift of a Different Color



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I decided to do a quick build on one of my Moebius Spindrift kits. Instead of the way it appeared on "Land of the Giants", I gave it a Delta Airlines livery. I scanned in the kit decals and redrew them in Delta markings. The series established that the Spindrift was a type of corporate shuttle, not a passenger plane, so I thought other airlines may use them as well.

It was a fun project and a bit of a one-of-a-kind finished product.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Works for me!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

And also for me.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Very cool.....Classic 60s Pan Am would also look great.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I based the Delta livery on the 1983 design, to reflect the time the show was supposed to take place. It was far different than the 1960's Delta markings, but I don't think Pan Am changed much in that time.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I love seeing something different like this.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

As a Delta guy - I'm biased - but I really like the direction you took that - very nice 

Hitch


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

RSN said:


> I based the Delta livery on the 1983 design, to reflect the time the show was supposed to take place. It was far different than the 1960's Delta markings, but I don't think Pan Am changed much in that time.


Cool! And: Finally!!!! I love this.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great looking variation--looks like it's ready when you are!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I _love_ that! Anything just a little different always grabs my interest. That's what I liked about NuBSG and the passenger liners, as the VFX guys used current airline livery and even names as a basis for their color and marking schemes. 

Kewel stuff, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice! different is always good.


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

Non-conformist! 


Looks fantastic! I love when folks take this approach, whether it's the Orion or the Spindrift, or any other similar vehicle. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It's a great idea and execution. What-ifs are often interesting.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

That is really cool, Ron! This reminds me that somebody else did an Orion all dolled up as a UPS carrier. I love original ideas!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Seaview said:


> That is really cool, Ron! This reminds me that somebody else did an Orion all dolled up as a UPS carrier. I love original ideas!


I was thinking someone could do that with the "Space:1999" Eagle reissue. Take the passenger/cargo pod in the middle and paint it brown and dress it out with UPS logos, or paint it FedEx colors. No reason family wouldn't be shipping things to people living on Alpha!!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

This is seriously cool !! :thumbsup: Although I love seeing original ideas. I rarely like variations better than the original. But this is an exception. I actually like this paint scheme better than the original.

And doing it to reflect the 1983 design was just brilliant ! Makes me wonder what some other ships and such might look like if made to reflect the time they were suppose to be in. Say for instance, a Jupiter 2 made to reflect a more 80's feel.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you all for saying such nice things about my little whimsy I built. every once in a while you need to step outside the box of traditional thinking and just have fun with a build. That is what the hobby is really all about.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Very cool paint scheme!!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Seaview said:


> That is really cool, Ron! This reminds me that somebody else did an Orion all dolled up as a UPS carrier.


That was our friend John.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

That's RIGHT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

scotpens said:


> That was our friend John.


Of course! Our very own "Payneful" friend! :wave:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Real nice job RSN, I was wondering when someone was going
To come up with a different color Spindrift like it allot, Thanks
For the post RSN


Fortress


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

That is really awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow. It is indeed cool and awesome and absolutely brilliant! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

I like what you did with the ship.... beats the orange!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That is beautiful! A really nice and original display piece.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Trekkriffic said:


> That is beautiful! A really nice and original display piece.


Thank you sir.


----------

